# Field hunting pics from last week



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Handful of good hunts this last week.

2 man hunt








2 man hunt
















6 guys








2 man hunt


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish we saw birds like that in Wisconsin....


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a nice looking wigeon!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice work on the woodducks in the field...looks more like a waterhole in a field


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

BB said:


> Nice work on the woodducks in the field...looks more like a waterhole in a field


That was a tiny water some mallards were coming to and landing in the field around it too. The woodies came off a small river behind us a 1/4 mile. They would come in the field to eat and then back to river. They did that a few times that morning. But that is pretty normal we get quite a few woodies field hunting in certain areas.


----------



## bigcat (Aug 19, 2003)

Nick- looks like you had an awesome hunt. If you wouldn't mind answering a few dumb questions---- did you have your blinds camoed more than what you show in the pics, doesn't look like much cover in the field you were hunting, so how did you get concealed? did you have your blinds in your spread, or do you set them back more from your decoys? did you use spinners at all? thanks for any info.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

bigcat said:


> Nick- looks like you had an awesome hunt. If you wouldn't mind answering a few dumb questions---- did you have your blinds camoed more than what you show in the pics, doesn't look like much cover in the field you were hunting, so how did you get concealed? did you have your blinds in your spread, or do you set them back more from your decoys? did you use spinners at all? thanks for any info.


There are never any dumb questions. This year I am hunting a lot of plowed corn so I only add in synthetic grass here and there on my blind to match the dirt with some corn stalks. That's why it doesn't look camoed up because I want to match that setting. If I filled my blind completely full of corn it would stick out in the dirt. The camo on my blind which I mudded matches well to this setting already. I bring extra grass on clips and add more or take away what is necessary to match the field I am in.

I have been setting my blind directly in my spread either facing front or placing the blinds so I have a side shot. I set my goose decoys in heavy around the blinds to help hide them as well. It just depends on the wind, sun, and how the birds are working. I always try to get the sun in my favor and in the birds eyes when they come into the wind to land. I am also setting up so I don't have the sun in my eyes if the wind isn't in my favor with the sun. Don't be afraid to move your blinds around and readjust your decoys to get the birds exactly where you want them.

I have been using 2 mojos, that's all I ever use, and they have remotes because some days the birds just don't like them, plus I can shut them off when geese are working.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

good stuff.

heard my first wood duck in nodak when i was out there for non-res opener. kinda caught me off guard as its not the norm....but then it did a few more cat calls before i put my eyes on it.


----------

